# Car battery to charge nimh



## jeostang (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm just getting back into RC after about 15 years. I purchase an ICE charger last night, without power supply. I was just wondering how many guys use car batteries vs power supplies to charge? Its pretty cold in my garage, I did't get any of my batteries charged last night becase the car battery went dead. Should I just upgrade to a power supply? I don't plan on racing till I get some good hours or practice under my belt.

Thanks


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

You can use a car battery but it has its down falls. They're heavy to carry around, if
you drop one you could break the case. When you're going back and forth to the track it could fall over on its side and leak acid in your car (buddy had this happen to his dyno battery and ruined the rug in his van). Also setting a battery on concrete will discharge the battery, plus you will need a car battery charger to keep the charge up.


----------



## Fasthobbys1 (Dec 20, 2005)

You can usually find a good power supply for around $50-$75 bucks well worth it in the long run


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I use a lead-acid battery (a deep-cycle marine battery, not a car battery) as a charging power source outdoors because I didn't want to get a generator. But indoors I use a power supply.


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

novak has a small 9 amp power supply that is inexpensive


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

This is what I have. They are great. If you look around a little bit on the net you can get them for well under $75.

http://www.pyramidcaraudio.com/itempage.asp?model=PSV200


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

You can also try Radio Shack. Here is a link to power supplies that they sell (http://www.radioshack.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2032145&cp=2032056). I use the 25 amp one with a Turbo 35 without any problems.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

a power supply is the way to go. you can always use your battery when you go places that you can't use the power supply or you can put it back in your car, truck, or boat, lol.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is a good power supply if you are going to run 1 charger. The price is right too!

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKNY2&P=7


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

thats the one i use and it works great!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey 3 (Apr 14, 2004)

I run two turbo 35's and a novak millinium off my 25 amp radio shack power supply ,plus what ever else I need without ever having a problem. Back in the 80's I used to use a car battery charger to run my Tekin and novak peak chargers back when they first came out. Does anyone know if this method will still work?


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

car battery chargers won't work. i tried that before i had to go buy a power supply. they put out a little to much voltage. the chargers started beeping at me saying voltage input to high. i used to do the same thing with my old tekin peak chargers. hope that helps.


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

get an agm battery if you must use one...no leaking spilling and no toxic venting. plus they usually have a higher capacity and charge up much quicker (1/4 esr of a wet cell).


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

ebay has some killer power supplies right now for about 40 shipped. they are 12.5 amps.. I knw many guys who have themand they are rock solid..


----------

